

Overdrive 3G/4G mobile hotspot tested in NYC - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/review-sprint-overdrive-3g4g-mobile-hotspot-20100212/

======
messel
Why not tether a phone with 4G? I like a single broadband fee in practice, not
sure I want to carry around another device.

~~~
blasdel
The US carriers want to charge you at least $30/m extra for the privilege, and
it's an easier sell when there's extra hardware involved.

Eventually they'll give up as more open phones fill the market, the same way
the consumer broadband ISPs gave up on locking service to client MAC addresses
and charging extra for more IPs in the face of $50 Linksys boxes flooding the
market.

